# My first piano composition



## Sybronx (Feb 7, 2012)

I made this using some really nice technology my good friend gave me.. I got really excited and worked on this first thing haha:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user2491125%2Ftime-echo

It was awhile ago and I've been practicing since


----------



## Rilk (Mar 8, 2013)

D: the link doesn't work


----------

